# what just happened to my head??



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

So Ive been playing alot of guitar over the last 3-4 months, hours a day. 

today I picked up the new Vox Satchurator pedal and I wanted to jam on it for a bit, after about 10-15 minutes there was a couple of loud pops, then ALOT! of echo, and the popping continued, I put it on standby and the popping continued and there was a slight smell of burning so I immediatly turned it off.

What happend? I've never experienced this before... the tubes are 6 months old.

Please help me..


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Age in days/months/years doesn't really say much about tubes. It's running time. If you've been playing a lot lately. Especially loud (or with the MV cranked and an attenuator on the speaker output). You're just wearing 'em down. Always keep a spare set handy. From the sound of things maybe you frizzle fried a preamp tube though, not a power amp tube. Preamp tubes typically last longer, but its amp topology dependent.


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

just tried turning it on again and it sounds like snap crackle and pop.

sooooooo I think this means Im going back to steves tomorrow... or I gotta find a local guy that can fix the problem. BAH!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

When I read the title of your thread I thought that you might need to see a psychiatrist (or had just been to see one)

LOL

Dave


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

starvingstudent said:


> So Ive been playing alot of guitar over the last 3-4 months, hours a day.
> 
> today I picked up the new Vox Satchurator pedal and I wanted to jam on it for a bit, after about 10-15 minutes there was a couple of loud pops, then ALOT! of echo, and the popping continued, I put it on standby and the popping continued and there was a slight smell of burning so I immediatly turned it off.
> 
> ...


What kind of amp is it? It seems very strange that the popping sound would continue after the standby was switched. That usually cuts the B+ to the power tubes. There shouldn't be anything coming from the amp.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

greco said:


> When I read the title of your thread I thought that you might need to see a psychiatrist (or had just been to see one)
> LOL
> Dave


http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jill_bolte_taylor_s_powerful_stroke_of_insight.html


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> What kind of amp is it? It seems very strange that the popping sound would continue after the standby was switched. That usually cuts the B+ to the power tubes. There shouldn't be anything coming from the amp.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Richard


Reissue ampeg reverberocket head


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> What kind of amp is it? It seems very strange that the popping sound would continue after the standby was switched. That usually cuts the B+ to the power tubes. There shouldn't be anything coming from the amp.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Richard


Depending on the amp you have that few seconds of power while the caps discharge.

Anyway, it kinda sounds like the time when one of my power tubes had a mechanical failure. Something let loose inside then pop-pop-pop-pop... then the fuse blew.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

You may want to take your amp to a good tech. Here's a few that I know of in Montreal. Rick Onslow worked on my amp recently and did a great job with a turnaround time of a couple of days only. I've also heard great things about M. Tubes and Omnitek but have never used them.

Rick Onslow
514 525-5885 
[email protected] 
www.rickonslow.com

L'Atelier de M. Tubes
309 rue Guizot est
Montreal, QC
H2P 1M5
514-327-5069 / 514-388-1712

Omnitek Electronique {Nicolas Dubois}
5579 Christophe-Colomb #104
Montreal Qc
H2J-3H3
514-278-7119

Mike - Authorized Fender amp tech
LATRETECH
514 969 5104

Amp-Tek
514-501-1186


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey don't mean to derail but once you get your stuff fixed (or for the 15 minutes before it busted), how do you like the Satchurator?

Thanks and hope you get your stuff worked out! :rockon:


----------

